

Ask NH: Looking for work without having your employer know? - throwaway315

I'm ready to start looking for a different job, but I'm afraid of what could happen if my current employer found out. I'm in a slightly precarious position as I'm overseas on a work visa and they hold some (although not a huge) leverage over me should they terminate me.<p>I feel that I have enough of a community presence that if I could be more public about my intentions I'd have at least a few interesting offers (not that I'm a super star or anything 99.9% of you would never have heard of me). Any advice?
======
petervandijck
Don't blog about it, just apply to companies you want to work for.

